# Help identify year of Farmall A



## 9899dodge (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi! Trying to figure out the year model of my Farmall A! Serial # reads:FAA 121042. not really sure if its a Farmall A or a Super A! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!
THANKS!!!


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

This is the only thing I could come up with so far. Hope it helps

Farmall Model A, AV, B and BN

Year	Starting Serial Number
1939	501
1940	6744
1941	41500
1942	80739
1944	93690
1945	113218
1946	146700
1947	182964

Farmall Model Super A

Year	Starting Serial Number
1947	250001
1948	250082
1949	268196
1950	281269
1951	300126
1952	324470
1953	336880
1954	353348 

Farmall A (Includes AV)

Prefix Letters: A=FAA, AV=FAAV
SERIAL NUMBER.......................................YEAR
501 - 6743.........................................................1939
6744 - 41499.....................................................1940
41500 - 80738...................................................1941
80739 - 96389...................................................1942
no official production........................................1943
96390 - 113217..................................................1944
113218 - 146699................................................1945
146700 - 182963................................................1946
182964 - 198298 (Chicago)...............................1947
200001 - 220829 (Louisville).............................1947 
.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

My sheet/booklet also shows the same as Stormwatcher.


----------



## 9899dodge (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats exactly what i needed to know! Somebody told me it was a 1950, but i got curious and wanted to get another opinion. Looks like it's a 1945 Farmall A according to this. Look right to yall?


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

9899dodge said:


> Thats exactly what i needed to know! Somebody told me it was a 1950, but i got curious and wanted to get another opinion. Looks like it's a 1945 Farmall A according to this. Look right to yall?


That is what it looks like to me, a 1945


----------



## 9899dodge (Nov 28, 2011)

Good deal! thanks a lot!!!
Steve.


----------

